# Kings Got Screwed!



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

even raplh nader thinks so...
i think the kings had no spine down the stretch. Only bibby did...
its true the wrong team is in the finals.
and its gonna be hell watching shaqs grin when he wins the title.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Yep, that is the consensus.

No need to swear about it though, is there?


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> even raplh nader thinks so


Yea like that means anything, Ralph is just looking fro free publicity.

And the Kings screwed themselfs by missing half thier free throws.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Finals*

Yo, SHaq's Big Toe (nice name), why did you say "No need to swear about it though), he didn't swear. What the heck are you talking about???


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

the message was edited by kc, so i'm assuming that there were some curses here and there in the original post.


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

*be realistic man*

Did you watch game 5. How come all the king fans talk about is game 6 and not even one mention to game 5. Losers, and the lakers beat your team right in your home floor. So shut up and be good losers. *(we don't tell other posters to "shut up" on these forums. Thanks.)*And don't even dream about next year, the Kings will not even go this far next year. Take the blazers and the Spurs as examples.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I saw Bibby and Webber on some late night show complaining about the refs.
If they're so mad they should do something about it, like work harder.
The only way they can replace the Lakers as the champs is they stop whining and turn it around. 
They still probably won't beat them.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: be realistic man*



> Originally posted by *ken pham *
> Did you watch game 5. How come all the king fans talk about is game 6 and not even one mention to game 5. Losers, and the lakers beat your team right in your home floor. So shut up and be good losers. And don't even dream about next year, the Kings will not even go this far next year. Take the blazers and the Spurs as examples.


Exactly! The Kings should be looking at themselves for the loss. They only shot around 50% from the line @ home. AT HOME!! And who cares if Ralph Nader agrees with your arguement. He knows nothing about basketball and his little committee is a big joke.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Many people argue that there never should have even been a game 7.....


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Many people argue that there never should have even been a game 7.....


***EDITED DUE TO BROAD GENERALIZATIONS ATTACKING ENTIRE FAN BASES***


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: be realistic man*



> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> 
> Exactly! The Kings should be looking at themselves for the loss. They only shot around 50% from the line @ home. AT HOME!! And who cares if Ralph Nader agrees with your arguement. He knows nothing about basketball and his little committee is a big joke.


I couldn't have said it better myself. Well, I could have made it less offensive, but it was still good. Lakers won fair and square. 

Here are some biased calls, CONFIRMED BY REPLAY in Game 5:

4th quarter, Bibby trips over his own feet, the refs call the 6th foul on Shaq, he's out.
4th quarter, Webber knocks the ball out of bounds, Kings keep the ball
4th quarter, the ball is inbounded, Webber sets a completely illegal screen on Derek Fisher, Bibby makes the basket, Kings lead by 2.
4th quarter, last play of the game, Bobby Jackson grabs Kobe's jersey on the final shot, Kobe misses, no foul is called, Kings win. Or did they?

The refs were totally biased in Game 5 aswell. Just, no one remembers it, because it wasn't a possible elimination game for the Kings.

The refs WERE biased in Game 6, and since it was an elimination game, everyone remembers it. Let's just all remember that in both games (5 and 6) there was biased officating. Probably because the league wanted the series to go 7 games.:yes:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why is this even an issue? Lakers fans keep bringing it back up. Mr. X, no one cares anymore. That's why this thread was slipping down the board.....

No one cares.....


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Why is this even an issue? Lakers fans keep bringing it back up. Mr. X, no one cares anymore. That's why this thread was slipping down the board.....
> 
> No one cares.....



No...apparently the Kings fans care because thats all they can say as an excuse is that the Kings got cheated. They dont acknowledge the fact that they could've won it at home. And i dont wanna hear the garbage about it never should've been game 7, BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH, there WAS a game 7 and the kings only shot around 50% at HOME.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i think what kc means is that the past is the past, and you can't do anything to change it...now, let's look forward to the future.


----------

